# CHKDSK always runs on boot



## spotila (Oct 12, 2004)

Hiya,

As the title suggests, every time I boot up, CHKDSK insists on running on my E:. My drive is a 160GB Seagate NTFS, double partitioned (C: = 30GB, E: = the rest). Windows is on C:. CHKDSK only checks the E partition. 

Any ideas?

Cheers,

P


----------



## MyDingo21 (Jan 3, 2006)

*hope this helps*

try this post: http://computing.net/windowsxp/wwwboard/forum/36357.html

very helpful stuff

also do u properly shut down ur pc meaning to u go to the start menu and shut down because if u just unplug the pc manually it will run CHKDSK every single time.


----------



## Flatiron (Sep 25, 2005)

Try here too.

Chkdsk Runs Each Time That You Start Your Computer
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=316506


----------



## zelislav (Mar 26, 2010)

Halo everybody,
I will make generally answer for problem whit Check Disk on each start boot PC. I have the same problem. I was trying to CHKDSK from My computer->right click on partition X (where is X ={C, D, E…}) -> choose Tab Tools and Error-checking Check Now. Chose booth options (Automatically fix file system errors, and Scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors.) Then Start.
After that I was restarting PC wait about 45 min and I think that problem with CHKDSK after each start PC was solved, but I was wrong. I also try start CHKDSK from Start->Run->type “cmd” after dos line I type CHKDSK c:/f or something like that, but always have a problem.

Finely in one forum I saw explanation about this problem. Something in this context… 
“…if you are only one time at the start brake the scan check disk, somewhere in windows have memorize this braking, and after that you will have each time request at the start PC (on boot) for check disk…”)
But there was also solution:
“Remember that file in windows will deleted if you change a driver letter on you partition. For change a letter you choose right click on my computer and chose MANAGE after that choose DISK MANAGEMENT and choose drive with you have a problem and change the letter (right click on disk and click on change driver letter and path…) after that choose letter and ok … restart PC and NO BRAKING CHKDSK. After that put back your driver letter like before My Computer->Manage->Disk Mangement->right click on disk -> Change letter and path… change letter and ok.”
This is way witch help my PC.
Grettings.


----------

